# Shooter?



## bagged06taco (Apr 7, 2010)

Would you shoot this guy if he walked infront of your stand on PUBLIC land?


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

No photo...


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

????


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Hard to shoot what you can't see!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell yeah choot him!!! that thing is a sure nuff stud!


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

*lol*

not involved..


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

No doubt!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

...probably for the better, chase. good move.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Ill just shoot everywhere because I cant see the little booger.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I would


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I wouldn't shoot that GUY!


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

(wtf you talking bout willis)


----------



## bagged06taco (Apr 7, 2010)

Can everyone see the pictures now?


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope


----------



## bagged06taco (Apr 7, 2010)

How 'bout now?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

i see it, never hunted public land but i would if i did


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Back to the original question. Are you meat hunting?? If my freezer was empty, then yes. If I'm good on meat, then he'll walk.


----------



## bagged06taco (Apr 7, 2010)

So back to the original question, to kill or not to kill. I'd like to let him walk for next year or the year after but chances are that he won't have a next year. Would you shoot him or let him walk?


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Back to the original question. Are you meat hunting?? If my freezer was empty, then yes. If I'm good on meat, then he'll walk.


My sentiments exactly... Depends on how hungry I am.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't think there is anyone hunting public land that would pass him up....Ive killed some big deer and I would shoot him every time out at blackwater. If you pass him you will most likely never see him agian.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yes I would until the freezer was full. If you don't the next guy will and that's a fact. I let one walk in Eglin a couple of years ago and he went over a ridge then boom dead. So if he's legal he's dead.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Choot him, choot him.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

If you are havin second thoughts, I hunt blackwater and I will do you a favor and take him out so you don't have to worry anymore with your dilemma :whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BW....legal deer=dead deer!!!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> BW....legal deer=dead deer!!!!


Exactly....


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

probably not. However, there was a time when I would have. It also, depends on time of the season. How many deer gave me opportunities to shoot. Not about actually shooting just what I consider a dead deer if I did shoot. The more opportunities I have the stricter I a on what I shoot. When it is famine, i will shoot anything legal except yearling deer.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Nope - I mostly hunt public land (AL) and would rather just shoot a doe before shooting him. 10 years ago it was a different story, but its not about just adding another number to my total kill list anymore. Normally try to only shoot 3 yr old bucks or better regardless of the land I'm hunting, which is the challenge I prefer now. If you kill him there is a 100% chance that he will never get any older. There may or may not be someone over the next ridge.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Slip Knot said:


> Nope - I mostly hunt public land (AL) and would rather just shoot a doe before shooting him. 10 years ago it was a different story, but its not about just adding another number to my total kill list anymore. Normally try to only shoot 3 yr old bucks or better regardless of the land I'm hunting, which is the challenge I prefer now. If you kill him there is a 100% chance that he will never get any older. There may or may not be someone over the next ridge.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Black (Jan 24, 2011)

+1 Knot

When I was younger I would shoot this guy with no questions asked. However, after killing quite a few deer this size, I would rather shoot a doe and wait for the big guy. 

It really boils down to the simple fact, are you going to be proud of him? If this fella is going to make you want to brag and put you on cloud 9 for a few weeks then by all means yes. But if you have killed other deer, in which this was holds no light to then there is no reason to shot him.

Best of luck to you, just remember this early in the year, he might just have his grandfather right behind him...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you want to shoot him then by all means do it...he is legal...if you want to let him walk then watch him walk off....remember there is ALOT of people that hunt blackwater so he may not make it out of the first week....that picture may be the only time you see him too...so if you see something that you would like to kill and be happy with then blast away!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Yep... enuff "totin' handles" on his head for me... If my freezer is full and I know of no one else to benefit with free meat... 
My azz is sittin' here at my desk readin' reports of massive wall hanger bucks headin' to Vanderpohl's to get sewed on a styrofoam head...

Brent


----------



## HighKuntry (Dec 3, 2008)

He walks for me....just like other people have said....if I need meat I will shoot a doe. I would rather let him grow up. I don't kill something just because I can even if its on public land. I have shot young bucks in the past when I was a little younger but I let most walk now. Hopefully I get get a crack at em when they are 3 or older.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I will confess that I am a relatively inexperienced hunter, so he is something I would gladly toss a dart toward when bow season opens next weekend. I would have pictures of him posted all over this forum and it would be titled: "My 1st Bow Kill". However, when gun season gets here... My hope is to be more selective due to the freezer having some meat in it by then. Time will tell.

Scoots


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

dang right I would he's got nice backstraps


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

dang right


----------



## Pinchamint (Feb 10, 2011)

Like mostly everyone else has said, if the meat freezer is low he would be added to bump it up lol.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Slip Knot said:


> Nope - I mostly hunt public land (AL) and would rather just shoot a doe before shooting him. 10 years ago it was a different story, but its not about just adding another number to my total kill list anymore. Normally try to only shoot 3 yr old bucks or better regardless of the land I'm hunting, which is the challenge I prefer now. If you kill him there is a 100% chance that he will never get any older. There may or may not be someone over the next ridge.


 
Now THAT'S a mature hunter. My sentiments exactly. Don't shoot a small one just because if you don't , somebody else might. To quote Bear Bryant "When you get in the end zone, act like you've been there before."


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bow or gun season? Al. or Fl.? We can't shoot does during gun season on public around here, if we could or he was in Al. he would probably walk, because I prefer cleaning does. If he is in black water and has a horn over 5" he is dead, bow or gun for me!. Just my .02 hope to here a report before too long, good luck!


----------



## outdoorsalways (Dec 13, 2007)

shooters are in the eye of the bow holder


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

bang flop, if your freezer is full give me a call and ill take him off your hands. You can have the kill i will do all the hard work.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Are you in that dire need of venison? Can you get deer meat from does during bow season or doe week? Will that deer grow up to be a stud? Maybe or maybe not its just something that you have to ask yourself. Genetically predisposed studs and inferior genetic bucks are both pretty much spikes during their yerling years. But one thing I will tell you is that years ago Blackwater used to be complete dog hunting. During this time pretty much everything that moved got shot and there was seldomly a buck killed over 1 or 2 years old. BUT THAT WAS MANY YEARS AGO. Don't think that if you don't shoot it that someone else neccessarily will. Myself and some friends hunt very small pieces of property joining BW and believe me there are some sure enough studs that show up every year. Not just a few but several. Think those are the ones that got shot? haha I myself watch the same(avg from 8-10 yerling and 2 year old bucks) all the way from bow season until the end of the rut every season. Guess what those might come trotting in the following years looking like? A STUD. You make the call man.


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

If you have a family and are low on groceries yes.If not no.You can't eat horn stew


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW!!! I got a nice laugh from reading this. And some of you wonder why there are no, or very few quality deer around here.....


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

nope........... but dont think less of somebody who would. when i was younger i killed bucks smaller than that but now i only shoot mature bucks because 1: ive killed plenty at this point in my life and 2: im lazy and need incentive to drag one out and clean it.


----------



## bagged06taco (Apr 7, 2010)

Just to update y'all on this 5 point. I had him on camara at least 2 or 3 times a day for the last month or so. I saw him walk in opening morning and decided I'd give him sometime and if I don't get anything else in the next couple weeks then I would go ahead and take him as I have 0 venison in the freezer. Continued to have pictures on camera through the next morning and thn poof. Haven't had a picture since. So now no deer in the freezer and no 5 point walking around in the woods.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*On public land....DEFINATELY!!! Better him be in my freezer than in somebody else's!!*


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

bagged06taco said:


> Just to update y'all on this 5 point. I had him on camara at least 2 or 3 times a day for the last month or so. I saw him walk in opening morning and decided I'd give him sometime and if I don't get anything else in the next couple weeks then I would go ahead and take him as I have 0 venison in the freezer. Continued to have pictures on camera through the next morning and thn poof. Haven't had a picture since. So now no deer in the freezer and no 5 point walking around in the woods.


Killing a deer is about personal satisfaction. If you wanted to kill him then you should have. Never listen to a bunch of goobers on a hunting forum. :no:


----------

